
Why You Shouldn’t Use the Instagram/Snapchat Stories Feature - saggn
https://blog.saggn.net/why-you-should-think-twice-before-using-the-instagram-snapchat-stories-feature/
======
haskal
> Think about all the amazing memories that are being wasted right now.

If you are putting up a story for things that are important, you should
probably download those memories separately too. Snapchat allows you to
revisit a story and download it (first into Memories and then to your phone).

Most of my friends use the stories feature to upload pics of drinks or silly
videos that don't deserve to be saved on disk anyway.

